# احدث خبر لمعهد مصر للطيران



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 يونيو 2006)

المتوقع ان يتحول معهد مصر للطيران الي اكاديميه جديده ويتم استحداث مناهج وتخضع كل المناهج
للطيران والمراقبه الجويه لاحدث المناهج العلميه وبتصريح من منظمه الطيران الامريكيه وعن المصروفات
1- للمصرين 126000 جنيه مصرى (بخلاف السكن والمواصلات والاعاشه )
2-للعرب والاجانب 35000 دولار امريكى ( بخلاف السكن والمواصلات والاعاشه )
مع اطيب الامانى القلبيه بالتوفيق لمن يسعى لطلب العلمhttp://www.ncato.org/arabic/mfi/index.asp وهذا رابط للمعهد للي يحب يتعرف اكتر


----------



## مغرور (14 يونيو 2006)

والله فوق الممتاز وبيكون بسعر منافس ايضا 

الله يوفق ان شاء الله ومشكور على هالخبر


----------



## مهندس طيار (17 يونيو 2006)

ادعولي يا شباب انا ناوي اقدم فيه هذا العام


----------



## خالد 222 (19 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف حالك اخي مهندس طيار (عبدالعزيز)
ربنا يوفقك يامهندس طيار وان شاء الله تلتحق بالطيران
ونشوفك بعد كم سنة مهندس وطيار كبير قد الدنيا 
ربنا معاك يامهندس طيار والى الامام ان شاء الله
وبالتوفيق والنجااااااااااااااااااااااااح
قادر ياكريييييييييييييييييم....


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (19 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله ربنا يوفق كل شخص طموح


----------



## مهندس طيار (20 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا خالد وحقيقي سعيد جدا بالدعوات التي تنبع من قلب صادق ومحب لاصداقه بأخلاص 
وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا جميعا لكل خير لامتنا العربيه


----------

